# Nice little coastal



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2014)

My brother found this guy when working at fisherman's landing here in gladstone. It had nice vibrant orange markings down it's back as well as thick white unbroken stripes outlined in black running down both sides of its body. About 2.2m in length. Simply beautiful.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primo (Dec 14, 2014)

That's a beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2014)

Primo said:


> That's a beauty! Thanks for sharing.



Definately one of the better looking coastals from around here, the area it was found in is a great spot for snakes (especially eastern browns). I'll be going out there through the holidays to try get some pictures of the metallic blue marsh snakes that I've found there in the past. I never seem to have a camera on me when I come across something good. 

Cheers.


----------

